# الف الف الف مبروك يا دودو



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروك يا دودو*

مبروك يبنتى على النتيجه وعقبال الدبله يارب قريب وافرح بيك يا جميل30: 

ويله بقا عاوزين نفرح بيك30: 

يلا حالا بالا بالا حيو :999: دودو بيه على النجاح :yahoo:
:36_15_15:
دى هديتك يباشا  








*اتمنى دى ليكى*


----------



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا ميرنا  على ذوقك  بجد انا مش عارفه اقول ايه  ربنا يخليكى يا ميرنا 
يا كسووفى يا كسوفى  على راأى  سهير البابلى فى مسرحيه ريا  وسكينه :blush2: 
ادعولى بقى  علشان ربنا يكللها بنجاح

ودى هديه منى ليكى يا ميرنا :36_3_15:


----------



## ميرنا (21 مارس 2006)

*يباشا احنا لو علينا نعملك اكبر حفله بس المشكله اننا مش قربين يعنى مش بلد واحدا ربنا يكللهالك *

*وميرسى على الهديه *


----------



## ++menooo++ (21 مارس 2006)

الف مبروك يا ديانا 
ربنا يوفقك و يسعدك
و يارب دايما


----------



## †gomana† (21 مارس 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووك يا عسل الف الف مبروك عقبال الفرح يارب*

*ربنا يوفقك وعايزين تقدير بق4ى فى السنة كلها ربنا معاكى يا جميلة *

:36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15:


----------



## drpepo (21 مارس 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (21 مارس 2006)

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مارس 2006)

*مبروك يا دودو 

وبلاش بخل عاوزين الكولا وخلافه هههههههه

الف مبروك عقبال اخر السنة 

وعقباااااااااااااالي*


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2006)

*مبروك يا ديانا, عقبال التدبيسة على قولة ميرنا...*


----------



## artamisss (25 مارس 2006)

ههههههه اخص عليكو عاوزين تخلصوا منى كدة بسرعه 
ماشى  ماكنش العشم  بس ادعو بقى  تفرحولى قريب كدة :new9:  وانشاالله تسمعو عنى خبر قريب كدة  بس ادعو انتو


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 مارس 2006)

*الف الف الف مبروك ياديانا وعقبال البكالبريوس يارب*


----------



## blackguitar (26 مارس 2006)

*الف مبروك يا دودو وعقبال الشهاده الكبيرة*

*لو بعرف ازغردلك كنت زغرت ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Dream+ (26 مارس 2006)

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك *
*و عقبال لما افرح بيكى فى بيتك و تجيبى عيال صغننه يجننونكى زى ابنى كدة هههههههههههه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*الــــــــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــــروك*


----------



## Michael (26 مارس 2006)

اية دة بقى

يعنى هو انا اخر من يعلم ولا اية


الف الف مبروك يا شاطرة

وعقبال الدكتوراة يارب


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ههههههه اخص عليكو عاوزين تخلصوا منى كدة بسرعه
> ماشى  ماكنش العشم  بس ادعو بقى  تفرحولى قريب كدة :new9:  وانشاالله تسمعو عنى خبر قريب كدة  بس ادعو انتو




*يارب يا دودو ويارب تخفى بسرعه *


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ميرنا  انتى وكل المنتدى واحد واحد  واحدة واحدة  
وميرسى  لكل الناس اللى نزلولى طلب صلاة مخصوص  وذكرونى  فى صلاوتهم  انا حتى خلال فترة تعبى  مكنتش بقدر ابعد عن المنتدى علشان خلاص كلكوا بقيتتوا حته منى :36_3_16: 

ومتخفيش يا ميرنا  هابقى اعزمكوا على الفرح  بس وحياتك  ماتتسعجليش عليا  :36_1_21:  فى الدعاوى  انا  لسه قدامى  سنه بحالها فى الكليه


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

:closedeye


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
وعقبال الاكليل يا ديانا


----------



## artamisss (28 مارس 2006)

ربنا يخليك  يا كيرو 
 بس بدل ما نتو عمالين  تدعو وعاوزين تخلصوا منى كدة بسرعه وتحطونى فى القفص   ادعولى  اخف الاول من العيا اللى انا فيه  قولو يارب  تشفيها 
ماسمعتش حد قال  امين يعنى   قولو ا   اميننننن:186fx:


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مارس 2006)

*امييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 مارس 2006)

مين امين ده يا ديانا ده عضو جديد ولا ايه
ربنا يشفيخى يختى


----------



## artamisss (29 مارس 2006)

دة كان واحد  صاحبى انت  متعرفوش يا مينو :t14:


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

مبروووووووووك عاى النجاح غى رعاية يسوع عقبال الجواز و نباركلك بردة


----------



## فادية (22 مارس 2007)

مبروك يا دودو 
ربنا يحقق لك كل امنياتك  حبيبتي 
ربنا يحفظك


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2007)

الف مبروك يا دودو وزى اى بنت عقبال ما نفرح بيكى وربنا يوفقك ويحققلك كل اللى تتمنيه:36_15_15: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :Flower: :36_3_16:


----------

